
An Analog IC Design Book Draft - guiambros
https://hackaday.com/2020/08/31/an-analog-ic-design-book-draft/
======
SAI_Peregrinus
There's also Hans Camenzind's "Designing Analog Chips"[1]. Free on his
website.

"During his career at four different companies he designed the first
integrated class D amplifier, introduced the phase-locked loop concept to ICs,
invented the semicustom IC and created the 555 timer. He has designed 151
standard and custom ICs so far."

[1]
[http://www.designinganalogchips.com/](http://www.designinganalogchips.com/)

------
gattilorenz
Loosely related, but the free flash game Kohctpyktop by Zachtronic Industries
was very useful to refresh/deepen memories of when I studied basic electronics
[http://www.zachtronics.com/kohctpyktop-engineer-of-the-
peopl...](http://www.zachtronics.com/kohctpyktop-engineer-of-the-people/)

